# BAT looking into cannabis vape flavours



## Hooked (12/2/20)

https://www.expressandstar.com/news...-tobacco-looking-into-cannabis-vape-flavours/
10 Feb. 2020

"One of the world’s biggest tobacco firms is looking at introducing CBD (cannabidiol) and cannabis flavourings in their products as smokers turn away from traditional tobacco...

Allen Griffiths, head of reduced risk substantiation at BAT, told PA it was monitoring opportunities to use CBD in its products, but stressed it was not yet “actively pursuing” the usage for its new product launches...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

